# New Premieres / Mini



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Premiere 75: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251291874270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251291874164?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere 4: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251291874311?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL4: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251291874380?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Mini: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251291874050?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Stream: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251291874217?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere 4 & Mini bundle http://www.ebay.com/itm/251292334096?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL4 & Mini: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251292329765?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Premiere 75:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295292095?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295292043?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere 4:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295292128?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL4:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295292145?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Mini:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295291998?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Stream:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295292071?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere 4 & Mini bundle:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295737455?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL4 & Mini bundle:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295737676?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere 4 & TiVo Stream bundle:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295937181?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL4 & TiVo Stream bundle:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295941966?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Premiere XL & Stream bundle:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295948608?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

